# Looking for info on PM Computer and Power Mods



## schmidty99 (Sep 14, 2007)

Hello folks! I'm a noob here so I apologize in advance if I missed something in the earlier posts.

I'm looking for some info the PM Computer module and what I could expect. I graduated from college 9 years ago, and got my FE back in 2002. My degree is in Technology w/electronics concentration, and I've been in a telecom/data/computer industry ever since I did my internship before I graduated. Although, I've been working more with data and Internet services the last 5 years. I didn't have a hard-core electrical engineering program, but I think I've had most of the topics discussed in the PM Computer module. Even though I had them, I'm not really sure if I ever understood everything fully, just enough to get by. Anyway, I was hoping someone could enlighted me on what to expect on Computer module. Also, the PM Power module seems to pretty popular, is it less difficult that the Computer or the ECC modules? Even though I haven't had too much experience with Power applications, I am willing to learn if it makes my chances better. I haven't scheduled anything yet, I'm just forming an "exploratory committee" to see what my options are. By the way, I would be taking the Wisconsin test.

Thanks in advance for any info!


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Sep 14, 2007)

I faced the same decision. I graduated in 93, took the FE in 95 (passed) and took the PE in Apr 07 (passed). I took the Power Depth, but only because I've been working in the Building Construction field for the past 8 years, so my work experience would qualify me for that (NY is very picky).

I was considering Computer because that is where I concentrated my academics and where my natural ability and instinct is, but like I said, I was worried about my "qulaifying experience." I heard that you should take the Depth in the area of your work experience, because a good portion of the PM is "work knowledge", ie. something they might not teach in college, but an industry standard practice, hence the second half of PRINCIPLES &amp; PRACTICES.

I was think of taking the Computer Depth just to see how it was and if I could pass, but that ambition wore off about a month after the PE. I was pumped for about a month and convinced that if I passed POWER, I would take COMPUTER. Now I don't even want to see the books anymore.

I posted a few times trying to get more info on the Computer Depth, but nobody ever replied. Guess not many people take it.

Sorry I couldn't help more.


----------



## schmidty99 (Sep 14, 2007)

I think I read your post about the computer depth module, yeah, not many takers.

Well, I definitely have more work experience in computers, but I think power would be just as applicable in the telcom field. Its probably about 50/50, they both come in to play, with what I envision myself doing. There will be a retirement in the next couple years, and I think I would be a leading canidate for it, but I need to get my PE.

In your opinion, do you think the Power depth is worth exploring rather that Computers module? So being that you were "considering Computer because that is where I concentrated my academics and where my natural ability and instinct is," did you find that studying for the Power was harder or unfamiliar territory for you? Are the problems/theory easier? I've looked at the exam format, the Computer topics look a lot more familiar than the Power, but as I stated earlier I certainly wasn't a genius at doing all the electronics based problems and I am willing to try and learn the Power stuff (if it makes more sense). (I downloaded Ken Kaisers problems the other day and just cringed when I looked at them, oof-ta.) In the real world situations I'll have to deal with, taking the Power Depth would probably be more applicable. Not sure it matters much though.

Your post was very helpful! Keep 'em comin'!


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 14, 2007)

If the Power Module is popular it is not because is easy. Take my word for that. You have a tough call before you. I would say go for the area where you feel comfortable and/or have experience.

With your background I would take the module where Communications is.

My 2 cents.

Good Luck and welcome aboard.


----------



## benbo (Sep 14, 2007)

As BringItOn says, it all depends on where your strengths are. I took ECC, for me power would have been impossible. I hate power. It was my worst subject.

The reason power is popular is because most of the industries/ occupations where a PE is of value involve power - the utilities, oil refining, the construction business, and associated regulatory agencies. Just search for EE jobs with the keyword "PE", they are almost all power related.

THe areas where ECC or computers are more applicable would be aerospace, communications and high tech. I worked in all these industries, and most of the people I worked with had never even heard of a PE license. In my state they have exceptions. THere is power involved in the telecomm industry, but in general, with certain exception, I don't think it is the same "kind" of power they test for in the Power PE. I don't beleive the folks working on cell phones, satellite communications, and fiber optics spend a huge amount of time worrying about 3 phase power. They worry about antenna power gain and such, but this is communications power. It's been a while for me, so maybe some telecom guy will correct me if I'm wrong.

Between ECC and computers I would take ECC, unless you are really a hardware and software expert with a lot of references. Because in the computer module they can ask you anything. If you can get a good grasp on the basics of electric circuits, electronics, and control you can pass ECC.

But you have to check out some sample exams and such for yourself- this is just me.


----------



## schmidty99 (Sep 14, 2007)

Great info guys. This is exactly what I needed!

You're all making a lot sense and now I have 2 votes for the ECC! I'll have to explore the ECC module some more. I'm definitely not a hardware or software expert. I just looked at the ECC topics again, I must have look through it too fast before. That's definetely closer to what I have experience with than the Computers portion. Although its been a while. I think its time to get some books.

Good points also on the Power module. I guess I hadn't though about all industry's that use it. My apologies if I offended anyone.

Please keep the responses coming!


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 14, 2007)

I agree with BIO and benbo. Power isn't popular because it is easy, but becuase there are more people in the power field that are required, or stand to gain from, getting a PE license. I imagine the majority of people working in computers (and ECC to a lesser extent) are covered by the manufacturing exemption.

Nearly all of my schooling and expeience is in power, and FWIW I took a look at the sample Computers questions and they were completely foreign to me. Sounds like ECC may be a viable option for you.


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Sep 19, 2007)

schmidty99 said:


> I think I read your post about the computer depth module, yeah, not many takers.
> Well, I definitely have more work experience in computers, but I think power would be just as applicable in the telcom field. Its probably about 50/50, they both come in to play, with what I envision myself doing. There will be a retirement in the next couple years, and I think I would be a leading canidate for it, but I need to get my PE.
> 
> In your opinion, do you think the Power depth is worth exploring rather that Computers module? So being that you were "considering Computer because that is where I concentrated my academics and where my natural ability and instinct is," did you find that studying for the Power was harder or unfamiliar territory for you? Are the problems/theory easier? I've looked at the exam format, the Computer topics look a lot more familiar than the Power, but as I stated earlier I certainly wasn't a genius at doing all the electronics based problems and I am willing to try and learn the Power stuff (if it makes more sense). (I downloaded Ken Kaisers problems the other day and just cringed when I looked at them, oof-ta.) In the real world situations I'll have to deal with, taking the Power Depth would probably be more applicable. Not sure it matters much though.
> ...



If you're not sure, do some research into Power before you decide. Power was very forgein to me at first because most of my academics was computer/electronics. However, my career revolves around Power, so I had that exposure to help me and I adjust fairly quick with minimal pain, but I was stressed and not very comfortable with it.

If Kiaser's sample made you cringe, thats a good sign you nned to check deeper before you commit. A logical starting point, if you haven't done it, would be to use the NCEES Electrical &amp; Computer as a guide. Evaluate the Power Depth and Computer Depth and see how it goes. Then try Kaplan and the "other board" samples. Since they all have Power and Computer (I think) no matter which you choose, you'll have that topic for the sample exams.

Good luck!


----------



## schmidty99 (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks again for the info. I will definetly keep everything in mind.


----------

